# Große Probleme mit Internet Explorer 7



## Lukasz (30. Juni 2006)

Hallo

Seit der IE 7 auch in deutsch vorhanden ist, habe ich ihn mir mal unter die Finger gezogen. Ich finde den Browser sehr gut gelungen, doch er macht bei mir Faxen, die mir meist auf den Gesit gehen.

Das schlimste Problem ist, dass sich zahlreiche Links mit dem Attribut target -> blank nicht mehr öffnen. Hier in jedem Beitrag der Vbulletin Foren habe ich das Problem. Man klickt auf einen Link und nichts passiert.  

Das andere. Mein Serverzertifikat wird im IE 6 als gültig behandelt. Im IE 7 hingegen, bekomme ich beim betreten meiner Webseite eine Mega Warnung. Und auch mit anderen Sicherheitszertifikaten großer Internetpräsenzen gibt es Probleme.

Und auch ein sehr wichtiges Problem. Google Toolbar und IE 7 kombinieren nicht. Die Rechtschreibprüfung der Toolbar, lässt keine Korrektur unter IE 7 zu, bzw. anders herum.

Als letztes Problem. Die ganzen Schriften scheinen mir übermässig in Araial formatiert zu sein, obwohl oft Verdana etc. zu sehen sein sollte. 

Meine Frage, ob man das irgendwie einstellen kann.


----------



## metalgear (30. Juni 2006)

Lukasz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Meine Frage, ob man das irgendwie einstellen kann.



Ja - mit Opera.  Nein im Ernst, ich halte den IE 7.0 für dermaßen unausgereift und denk mal, dass Du auf eine (in)offizielle 7.2 warten musst, damit alles einigermaßen passt.


----------

